# ABA 16VT time again.... doing this one RIGHT!



## volkswjetta3 (Jan 25, 2008)

ok so this is the deal, i have been getting parts for a few months now and have done some work up to this point. i thought i would start a thread on it now so i can get everyones feed back. 

i have tried to take pictures every time i thought about it and have them here to see. 

i will update as things go, this will be a sometimes slow deal (you how money can go!)


----------



## volkswjetta3 (Jan 25, 2008)

so first things first! i got the 9A engine home and guess what..... valves. f**ked! but i guess that was ok i was taking it to the machine shop its w/e


----------



## volkswjetta3 (Jan 25, 2008)

got a O2J for free! just needs some 5th gear work


----------



## volkswjetta3 (Jan 25, 2008)

i was rushed when i was getting these pics up but this is the story. i got the 9A here in NC about an hour away from home at the junk yard. the engine came from a 1992 volkswagen passatt wagon, the yard pulled the engine for me and shipped it to the shop that i work at here in Greensboro, NC 

thats the story for the 9A, got it complete. other than the fact that the valves had been all jacked up everything was great. and you know that sad part is that someone had done the Tbelt and everything! whats the thought on that?? oh damn! i broke the belt on my engine.... lets just put a new one on and see what happens. oh yeah thats a great idea!

Got the ABA today!


----------



## volkswjetta3 (Jan 25, 2008)

ABA block on the floor in pieces... everything looks good. Going to the machine shop today.



































this are some goodies ive got up to this point for the bottom end











i got the 150 tooth belt for a ATW 1.8T
ARP main stud kit
new rod bolts and nuts
new mains bearings
new rod bearings
new ring kit sets


----------



## volkswjetta3 (Jan 25, 2008)

I have been looking at turbos for some time and am thinking that I'm going to go with a KO3 from the 1.8T anyone have any thoughts on this??


----------



## msuitepyon (Sep 21, 2003)

volkswjetta3 said:


> I have been looking at turbos for some time and am thinking that I'm going to go with a KO3 from the 1.8T anyone have any thoughts on this??


Try and find a K03S (180hp MKIV, TT) or a K04.


----------



## volkswjetta3 (Jan 25, 2008)

Yeah I've been looking for the right one! K04 is what I think I'd like the best, but they are harder to come across. I can get the K03 all day for not that much. And with low miles!


----------



## volkswjetta3 (Jan 25, 2008)

got the block back! everything checked out, blasted and ready for paint. sexy paint! hahahaha

and asfor the turbo think i got a K03 with all the lines shipped for $245 with LOW miles!! i think thats a good deal..... 

what do you guys think about the manifold? can i use the 1.8T manifold on the 16V??? or should look into making one?




































did some work on the head the other day too. 

the water jacket needed some work.


----------



## volkswjetta3 (Jan 25, 2008)




----------



## clevebb (Feb 2, 2009)

volkswjetta3 said:


>


Building a W16:laugh::laugh: Very nice paint and prep for the paint will make it look that nice for a long time:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## volkswjetta3 (Jan 25, 2008)

Just getting the blocks to go together thats the hard part! Hahahaha Yeah man I'm lucky to have friends! Lol it helps!


----------



## volkswjetta3 (Jan 25, 2008)




----------



## Dmoneythegreat (Jan 13, 2010)

Keep up the good work. I'm watching :thumbup:


----------



## volkswjetta3 (Jan 25, 2008)

stopping in for a little update


----------



## volkswjetta3 (Jan 25, 2008)

its been some time that has pasted and this is the update. 

i got to thinking about the fact that i needed a car to drive when the MK3 95 Jetta (the 16V car) was getting the engine put in and wired.... and painted. so i got to looking and found this!>






















got the car home last night and today at lunch got everything ready to come out. 















the plan is to take the ABA O2O thats in the MK3 now and put it in the MK2 my ABA is a damn good engine and if i dont do something like this then it will just sit. and we all know that does nothing good to them!




got these sweet ass seats!! what do you guys think?? i think they will be hot in my Jetta!!


----------



## volkswjetta3 (Jan 25, 2008)

engine bay all open and ready to be cleaned


----------



## volkswjetta3 (Jan 25, 2008)




----------



## volkswjetta3 (Jan 25, 2008)




----------



## vr6eatinmf (Dec 27, 2010)

i see you blocked off the distributor, what did you use for engine managment?


----------



## volkswjetta3 (Jan 25, 2008)

sorry for the time but ive had so much work that i havent had much time to work on the project! and i hate to say that!! but i got a new air compressor and blast booth for the sub frame.

as for the management..... im still thinking that all over. thought about a 1.8T or a newer 2.0 management and get a chip.... or megasquirt....still working it out.


----------



## volkswjetta3 (Jan 25, 2008)




----------



## volkswjetta3 (Jan 25, 2008)




----------



## groundupjetta (Feb 1, 2010)

bling bling

like new :thumbup:


----------



## volkswjetta3 (Jan 25, 2008)

you know the funny thing about this project is that i didnt have plans to do all this to the 86 GLI! at first i got the car for a daily driver so i could get to work on my Mark 3 Jetta that the 16VT is going in. then i got to thinking that if im going to have a daily then i want it to be a DAMN GOOD daily. so thats what im making!

and after i get the engine in the GLI then comes the really fun part, working on the MK3


----------



## volkswjetta3 (Jan 25, 2008)




----------



## volkswjetta3 (Jan 25, 2008)

ok, so today is the night before christmas and im sitting here watching netflix and thought id see if anyone has an answer to this, how is it that every time you have a project and you are making good time on it with your real job and the side work that you do as well.... you get up one morning, go outside, get in your car and the damn thing wont start! then after a min. of trying to start it you need a new battery! come home at lunch and have no time to really get anything done... so come back in the evening with new plugs, wires, cap, rotor, and a used dizzy only to find that you need them ALL! how is that?! hahaha i mean really? oh and it gets better, get the car running (and running great) then theres steam coming out of the engine bay. now i need a radiator. and its like a euro vento that was an auto single fan set-up..... still havent found that one. lol. damn the luck.


----------



## vToe (Oct 19, 2003)

volkswjetta3 said:


>


Wow is that a new power steering rack?! Thing looks beautiful! Nice work man!


----------



## volkswjetta3 (Jan 25, 2008)

no its not new just new "looking"! hahaha paint is a beautiful thing! thanks.:beer:


----------



## DarkxXxShredder (Jul 28, 2010)

Just finished an ABA 16v swap in an mk3 so if you have any questions I may be able to help It looks like your doing an awesome job and its a fun swap in the end








Heres mine


----------



## volkswjetta3 (Jan 25, 2008)

werd! that looks great!! i like the red. what management did you use?


----------



## Dkordinate (Apr 27, 2011)

Great build man I have been watching for a while now. I have a 2.0 a 16v 1.8 and I will be picking up a 16v 9a motor from a passat. What parts did you use to build this motor?


----------



## DarkxXxShredder (Jul 28, 2010)

We're running the stock obd2 from the 98 for now until we get an AEM piggyback when I put on the turbo


----------



## clevebb (Feb 2, 2009)

DarkxXxShredder said:


> We're running the stock obd2 from the 98 for now until we get an AEM piggyback when I put on the turbo


I love your block-offs:laugh::laugh:. Do you have a build thread? Catch can for block and nothing for valve cover?


----------



## volkswjetta3 (Jan 25, 2008)




----------



## volkswjetta3 (Jan 25, 2008)

small update. got the head back and some painting done. I've been doing a head job on my 2.8L A6 and thats been taking about all the time that i have to give for the last few weeks!


----------

